# My cat wants to go outside but doesn't like a leash or harness



## pennythecat (Aug 10, 2020)

I live on a very busy street with dogs and other wild life pretty common to be walking by. I've tried putting a harness on my cat and she absolutely hates it and struggles out of it before I can even finish putting it on her. The one time I got a leash and collar on her she kept climbing into bushes and ended up panicking at the end and got under a car parked outside which going into the streets was my absolutely worst fear. She ran back inside at some point after I lost my hold on her leash near the house when she was running into the bushes again.

I would let her roam without a leash or harness if it wasn't for all the environmental hazards that are threatening to her life because it does seem like in the end she would want to go back inside. She's showing to be increasingly bored with just playing with toys inside. I can't let her go into the backyard because the people on the house connected to our garage have two different dogs out there, one of which has barked at her in the window. I don't know much about her history from the shelter I adopted her from but I think she was an outside cat before she was brought in.

Does anyone have an advice on how I can compromise and let her go outside while also keeping her safe?


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

You might consider getting a cat stroller. She can watch the world outside inside the safety of her stroller. I wouldn’t let her roam outside by herself. It’s much too dangerous.

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure how she's showing boredom, but I am sure that most cats would love to go outside. But it's not safe for most of them. I would make sure she has a view to the outside, like a cat tree or perch near a window. Maybe hang a bird feeder outside one of the windows. 

There is a downside to giving her access to the outside. Some cats will whine and cry and scratch at the door because they want out *all *the time.

My Cleo was an outside cat when I adopted her, but 14 years later, I've never let her out and she's fine just watching the world go by through windows.

Except for windows xp, which confused her as much as the rest of us.......


----------



## RussianBlue101 (Aug 4, 2020)

If you want to keep trying to put a harness on her, pick a time where she is calm and relaxed. Try using some of her favorite treats to coax her into the harness, and reward her when she complies. If that doesn’t work, you might be able to build a »catwalk« that is built into your house. This could be an expensive choice depending on how big you want it to be.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Harness training is best begun in kittenhood. Otherwise it's a challenge for most cats. If you can get her into a harness and keep it on her indoors until she's used to it (days or weeks) with treats when she lets you put it on her, you might be able to accomplish something. I never could, though.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've done the walking with a harness, and it's mostly following behind the cat where _it_ wants to go. So I bought a pet stroller about 10+ yrs. ago now, and I really like it and so do the cats. It keeps them safe inside, and when I walk through the neighborhood it give the cat(s) a sense of patrolling a territory, which is what a cat does when it's an outdoor cat. Often the cats will sit in the stroller, and meow for "walkies". 😻 They really enjoy it but I only do it when the weather is fair and over 70F degrees. They don't seem to miss going out in it during the winter. My "jogging" stroller has the larger wheels with pneumatic tires, which go over rougher ground like grass in a park easier than the smaller ones. All the best!


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

eldercat said:


> Harness training is best begun in kittenhood. Otherwise it's a challenge for most cats. If you can get her into a harness and keep it on her indoors until she's used to it (days or weeks) with treats when she lets you put it on her, you might be able to accomplish something. I never could, though.


I did it with an older cat who had been indoor outdoor (mostly outdoor) until we moved. The key is like you said. Get only the harness on her, no leash, indoors only, a few minutes at a time each day for as many days as,it takes until he is calm and nonchalant. As pathetic as they act they will get used to it. Then add the leash, letting them trail it around, same introduction period for days, indoors,until calm. Then practice indoors with you holding the leash. Dont rush any of it. Finally one day, step out with him. He may bolt, but hold firm. Holding firm when they head to a wrong place works much better than tugging!! Dont ever expect to be totally in charge on direction or speed the way you are with a dog! But betcha he'll grow to love it. Mine adored walk time. Would jump on the washing machine whenever I went near it because that's where I always put the leash on! He even caught a small bunny behind a chrysanthemum bush once!


----------



## Sharon2665 (Nov 20, 2012)

We have one cat who loves to go out on a harness. He learned to like it because he knows it means he gets to go outside. You just need to take your time training him. That said be very careful because I have not been able to find a harness that he cannot wiggle his way out of. The main thing is when they pull don’t pull back because it helps them get out of it. Rather just get up by them and pick them up to stop them. Ours became very well trained on a harness and leash and we even took him to the vet that way. They also make all sorts of outdoor buildings/pens for cats. Look on Pinterest under outdoor cat enclosures. That’s the best way to let them enjoy it without having to watch them closely. Ours I have to always keep my eye on. He is now 17 and getting older and slower and likes to stay closer to home so it’s not as bad. My sister had a cat who only wore a cat collar and she could hook her up to a light long leash that ran along the clothesline and the cat never tried to pull or get away and would just walk along and lay out in the sun. Wouldn’t even need to stay outside with her. So I guess it depends on your cat. Other cats will think it’s a license to get out and go wherever whenever they want. Just a word of warning. Personally I think it’s good to let them get a little different stimulation to their senses as long as it is done safely.


----------

